# Another side line project



## Greenman (Jan 19, 2009)

More fun - 

For X-mas I made a number (9) different loose black/herbal/fruit tea blends for my GF. We have tried a number of there already and they are wonderful. I had also made a large batch for my sisterin law and she loved it and it is already gone.

I was thinking of actually making a tea blend that goes along with each of teh soaps that I sell.

Here are a few photos of the tea I had made






By dembarie, shot with SPH-M540 at 2009-01-19





By dembarie, shot with SPH-M540 at 2009-01-19





By dembarie, shot with SPH-M540 at 2009-01-19





By dembarie, shot with SPH-M540 at 2009-01-19





By dembarie, shot with SPH-M540 at 2009-01-19

On a positive note My sister in law has friends who run a store where they sell homemade/organic foodstuffs and they are interested in selling my tea.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 19, 2009)

looks lovely! I just love loose tea, couldn't do without it   and such a good idea to link them to your soaps.
Dagmar


----------



## 7053joanne (Jan 19, 2009)

Those look great and i love your idea to sell them with soaps!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 19, 2009)

I love those jars!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And what a great idea - I make my own teas as well but I don't have such nice jars to put them in....need to go find something like that!

Thank you for sharing that.

Lindy


----------



## Greenman (Jan 19, 2009)

I think They were about 1.50 at Wal-Mart (looking for a place to get the wholesale)

Roy


----------



## topcat (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Roy - what a fantastic idea!  Linking them to your soaps will connect with so many people too.

Tanya


----------

